# Rideshare insurance



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Do any drivers here have the Rideshare insurance? What's your take on it?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I have a Geico full commercial insurance. It covers my rideshare and personal driving. It's a good piece of mind to have in case of a wreck since most insurers will drop you if they found out about your extra curricular ridesharing activities.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> Do any drivers here have the Rideshare insurance? What's your take on it?


I have rideshare insurance because my brother, who used to drive for Lyft, got into an accident with pax in the car. To make a long story short, no rideshare insurance, totaled car, $2500 Lyft deductible, and Lyft hung him out to dry saying he was an unauthorized driver. He ended up losing his brand new car and was in a pretty nasty back and forth with Lyft. I would definitely advise getting the rideshare insurance. Some places will try to gauge you with a ridiculous quote and try to get you to commit before you look around for a better price. Don't fall for that. I got mine from Mercury and it was very reasonable. I would suggest trying them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Larry$$$ said:


> Do any drivers here have the Rideshare insurance? What's your take on it?


I pay less than $100 per year to add the rideshare addendum to my policy, and I sleep better at night because of it. Shit happens, and my advice is don't take chances.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I added rideshare coverage and my State Farm premium went down by $10 a month.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

What companies offer ridershare insurance?


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I got Esurance. Been driving for a year without this Rideshare clause. Now that I make some money.. thinking to get it for peace of mind. It's a d.ick move that Uber and Lyft don't cover when the APP is on and only when passenger is in car. Technically we on the clock working. I think there is some collusion between insurance company,state, government,Uber ..lyft.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> I added rideshare coverage and my State Farm premium went down by $10 a month.


I too have a state farm rideshare endorsement but I pay extra for it. With your $10 rate reduction I assume there us more to the story, like you changed some of you other coverage? Or you had a ticket/accident fall off your driving record.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> I have a Geico full commercial insurance. It covers my rideshare and personal driving. It's a good piece of mind to have in case of a wreck since most insurers will drop you if they found out about your extra curricular ridesharing activities.


I have it also.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Bbonez, Yeah, I was quite surprised. I double-checked my coverage and indeed it has dropped. No tickets/accidents for me. Ever.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> I got Esurance. Been driving for a year without this Rideshare clause. Now that I make some money.. thinking to get it for peace of mind.


Esurance = Allstate. I don't know, but would assume, that they offer the same kind of rideshare endorsement that the other major carriers do, at a similar not-very-high cost.

It's dumb for any driver who isn't a desperate, broke, living-in-your-car type not to have full rideshare coverage.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

With zero tickets, over 25 etc best case how much are you paying?

Geico full commercial?

Mercury? 

State Farm personal w added Ridehsre riders?

I’m paying about $240 month. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

BeansnRice said:


> With zero tickets, over 25 etc best case how much are you paying?
> 
> Geico full commercial?
> 
> ...


Mercury~started at $180, got a point from a moving violation and now it's almost $200


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Allstate recently got it in NC. Have it added to my policy


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

State Farm full coverage w/rideshare coverage, $250 deductible, no tickets, no accidents. $75 a month. I'm driving a 2019 Kia Optima.


----------



## AirborneRanger (Nov 7, 2017)

I am dealing with having recently had an accident but like most drivers did not have the special Rideshare Commercial insurance. Happened last week while LYFTing, passenger in backseat. Got side swiped, box truck stopped but then took off before we could exchange info. I have no idea who it was, just white box truck.

Filled with Lyft and their insurance company, NOT a good experience. They estimated the repairs to be higher than I expected and higher than my repair shop guessed at just from a photo I sent. They will contact me again soon for final settlement, but there's a $2500 deductible. (thx Lyft for getting the cheapest insurance possible) I will bet they will value my car lower than it should be and in the end I will have to pay for the repairs. I should know in a few days.

We have heard many horror stories with Uber & Lyft, so, to all drivers...... Get the proper insurance as Uber's and Lyft's is virtually useless to you.

Best.....


----------



## MicNic (Jan 14, 2019)

I had AAA insurance but rideshare isn’t offered. Allstate has it so I switched - $1,000 per year. Deductible is $250. 

AAA standard broad form policy would cover any vehicle damage while driving without pax/app on but would not cover medical for anyone but me in the car. The information is slightly different than others have posted. Worth a call to get facts directly from insurance company.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I have a Geico full commercial insurance. It covers my rideshare and personal driving. It's a good piece of mind to have in case of a wreck since most insurers will drop you if they found out about your extra curricular ridesharing activities.


Did you shop around?

Was that cheaper than say Allstate where it's just an added rideshare endorsement?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe

(Sorry, I'm not directly quoting you since this darn thing won't let me, exceeded daily quoting limit I guess) but,

I did shop around and the quotes were pretty close. I decided to stick with Geico since I've had them for a while.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Cableguynoe
> 
> (Sorry, I'm not directly quoting you since this darn thing won't let me, exceeded daily quoting limit I guess) but,
> 
> I did shop around and the quotes were pretty close. I decided to stick with Geico since I've had them for a while.


Holy crap is that what that is? There's a max on quoting?
Happens to me all the time.

Mods... gonna need my account upgraded to the unlimited plan. Lissetti MadTownUberD

Back to the topic, next question Pax Collector
Do you know if there's an added benefit to full commercial vs what I have?

I was offered commercial by geico recently when I was shopping but didn't bother with the quote because I told them I was looking for a company that just offered the rideshare add on.
There's not too many in California that do. But I found Allstate.

Anyway, now I'm wondering if I made the right choice.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cableguynoe

The most important benefit I could think of is the obvious one, which is getting the blessing from your insurance company to do rideshare and not getting dropped when they find out. That was pretty much the main reason I did it. It's up to you how much you want to beef up your coverage or simply go for the minimum. The only difference between that and the personal policy is one covers commercial use the the other coveres only personal. That's it.

It honestly doesn't matter which insurer you go for, as long as they've endorsed ridesharing on their policy. You might save a buck or two by shopping around.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Holy crap is that what that is? There's a max on quoting?
> Happens to me all the time.


Yes there's a limit on how many times a member can post each day. I believe its 50. It means get off the computer and walk out into the sunshine once and a while


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yes there's a limit on how many times a member can post each day. I believe its 50. It means get off the computer and walk out into the sunshine once and a while


Don't worry about me.
I'm like a teen with this phone.
I can post on this forum while walking in the park, while dropping a turd or while enjoying nice family time.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Now the game is trying to figure out which posts Cableguynoe wrote while dropping a turd


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

... Cableguynoe surfing uberpeople while walking:










.....and surfing uberpeople while riding a bike with the family :


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> ... Cableguynoe surfing uberpeople while walking:
> 
> View attachment 290966
> 
> ...


And Mrs. Cableguynoe at the mall recently










Lissetti can you put a word in with the Powers That be about upping the size of GIFs we can upload? All the good ones are over 1 MB.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

New2This said:


> And Mrs. Cableguynoe at the mall recently
> 
> View attachment 290980
> 
> ...


I know.... I'll ask but I think its the just the limitations of Xenforo. Believe me I had to resize my GIF 4 times before I could get it to load.

I use:

https://ezgif.com/resize

*Edit

I asked and the answer is to use an use an optimization site such as the one I suggested. Its a matter of data. This is an internet forum. Not sized for data like website geared towards photography or images.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I know.... I'll ask but I think its the just the limitations of Xenforo. Believe me I had to resize my GIF 4 times before I could get it to load.
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...


Stop giving away my tricks!!!

I am the gif master!



Cableguynoe said:


> Stop giving away my tricks!!!
> 
> I am the gif master!


I can edit gifs to make them under 1mb while driving on the freeway.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Stop giving away my tricks!!!
> 
> I am the gif master!


I think you have a challenger in Seattle. Cableguynoe meet DexNex ;

https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-insurance-endorsement.305425/page-2


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I think you have a challenger in Seattle. Cableguynoe meet DexNex ;
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/rideshare-insurance-endorsement.305425/page-2


Pfft. Please.

My stuff is art










Your move DexNex


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I know.... I'll ask but I think its the just the limitations of Xenforo. Believe me I had to resize my GIF 4 times before I could get it to load.
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...


I was being a smartass but thanks for checking.

I have a new bookmark. For once it's not porn.

Thanks Lissetti you're okay no matter what Cableguynoe says about you.


----------

